# Atlas cross sport exhaust options



## xMyLordx (Jul 28, 2020)

Any suggestions or if anyone on here has already placed real exhaust tips on their cross sport?


----------



## RLineWeasel (Jul 1, 2020)

Wouldn't that look a bit out of place with the fake tips already being on there? Do you plan to remove or hide the fake plastic "tips" that are already on the rear bumper facia?


----------



## xMyLordx (Jul 28, 2020)

Why would it be weird to install actual quad exhaust through the fake exhaust slot? lol


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

do the fake tips detach from the bumper? you could cut them out....


----------



## xMyLordx (Jul 28, 2020)

Yes I was thinking about cutting the inserts out and maybe have it look like this. And was just curious if anyone on the forums have given it a shot yet.


----------



## Nick6985 (Jan 30, 2021)

I own a 2020 VW Atlas Cross sport and cannot seem to find an aftermarket cat back exhaust. I want to upgrade the exhaust system to give it some growl. Any know if this is possible???


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Nick6985 said:


> I own a 2020 VW Atlas Cross sport and cannot seem to find an aftermarket cat back exhaust. I want to upgrade the exhaust system to give it some growl. Any know if this is possible???


Look into a resonator delete pipe. There's videos if you want to hear the sound. As a bonus, they weigh about half as much as the suitcase muffler. 

I have one from ECS that's sitting in the basement awaiting install. 

ECS News - Atlas 3.6L VR6 Resonator Delete Pipe Kit


----------



## Nick6985 (Jan 30, 2021)

mhjett said:


> Look into a resonator delete pipe. There's videos if you want to hear the sound. As a bonus, they weigh about half as much as the suitcase muffler.
> 
> I have one from ECS that's sitting in the basement awaiting install.
> 
> ECS News - Atlas 3.6L VR6 Resonator Delete Pipe Kit


Does that fit a 2020 VW Atlas Cross sport 2.0 and will that prevent it from passing inspection in Massachusetts?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Nick6985 said:


> Does that fit a 2020 VW Atlas Cross sport 2.0 and will that prevent it from passing inspection in Massachusetts?


No and no.


----------



## ACSRLINE (Oct 20, 2020)

mhjett said:


> No and no.


Does adding the delete pipe kit effect the factory warranty?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

the exhaust warranty, yes


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

MACH Force-Xp 3 IN 304 Stainless Steel Cat-Back Exhaust System


VW Atlas 18-22 V6-3.6L




afepower.com





AFE makes a 304 stainless exhaust upgrade for the 3.6L V6 models. Link is included above.


----------



## jettajunkeeee (Aug 8, 2019)

I bought and installed the wookie pipe from ECS Tuning but I felt like it needed more...so I removed the rear muffler as well. Jamie Orr's atlas exhaust (go to 6:30) - almost like what Jamie Orr did here. I only have the exhaust pipe to where the wookie pipe ends and feel that it does need something to help deaden the sound a little. But that might be due to the pipe ending just under the rear seat. I might at least add a pipe to help the sound exit out the back like Jamie's.

BTW, the VR6 sounds amazing. Definitely upgraded the soccer mom's vehicle. She just wants it toned down a bit.

Any thoughts?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

jettajunkeeee said:


> I bought and installed the wookie pipe from ECS Tuning but I felt like it needed more...so I removed the rear muffler as well. Jamie Orr's atlas exhaust (go to 6:30) - almost like what Jamie Orr did here. I only have the exhaust pipe to where the wookie pipe ends and feel that it does need something to help deaden the sound a little. But that might be due to the pipe ending just under the rear seat. I might at least add a pipe to help the sound exit out the back like Jamie's.
> 
> BTW, the VR6 sounds amazing. Definitely upgraded the soccer mom's vehicle. She just wants it toned down a bit.
> 
> Any thoughts?


so the exhaust on yours just dumps out of the wookie pipe? have you looked into a single Magnaflow muffler?









MagnaFlow 4 X 9in. Oval Straight-Through Performance Exhaust Muffler 1


The MagnaFlow 4" X 9" Oval Straight-Through 11226 is engineered to enhance your ride with a healthy helping of our signature exhaust sound and dyno-proven performance thanks to its free-flowing straight-through perforated stainless steel core wrapped in stainless steel mesh and acoustic fiber...




www.magnaflow.com


----------



## MagnaFlow (Apr 6, 2005)

Let us know if you need help fining the right muffler for your needs! The team is always happy to help.


----------

